# XP Mapping problem



## erwisneski (May 18, 2007)

Hello sorry if I am posting to the wrong forum. I am having a problem with XP. I am getting a Not enough server storage when mapping drives in a home network enviroment. I have tried the IRPSTACK fix. It does not fix the problem. I have removed Norton as it was said this may be causeing the problem. I am out of ideas and microsoft is not helping. ANY IDEAS would be helpful

Thanks
Robert


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello and welcome to TSF.



> I am getting a Not enough server storage when mapping drives in a home network enviroment.


This is throwing me off. Are you saying that you cannot create a mapped drive because it cannot find the server?


----------



## erwisneski (May 18, 2007)

Quote:
I am getting a Not enough server storage when mapping drives in a home network enviroment. 

This is throwing me off. Are you saying that you cannot create a mapped drive because it cannot find the server?

No actually it is documented through a Microsoft KB Article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q225782/

When you try to map the drive \\computername\sharename it give that message Not enough server storage to process command. Now I can map map that specific computer that is having the issue but you cannot map from it. I tried the IRPSTACK as stated in the kb even going as high as 41. Here is the edit irpstack 

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters]
"autodisconnect"=dword:0000000f
"enableforcedlogoff"=dword:00000001
"enablesecuritysignature"=dword:00000000
"requiresecuritysignature"=dword:00000000
"NullSessionPipes"=hex(7):43,00,4f,00,4d,00,4e,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,43,00,4f,\
00,4d,00,4e,00,4f,00,44,00,45,00,00,00,53,00,51,00,4c,00,5c,00,51,00,55,00,\
45,00,52,00,59,00,00,00,53,00,50,00,4f,00,4f,00,4c,00,53,00,53,00,00,00,4c,\
00,4c,00,53,00,52,00,50,00,43,00,00,00,62,00,72,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,65,00,\
72,00,00,00,00,00
"NullSessionShares"=hex(7):43,00,4f,00,4d,00,43,00,46,00,47,00,00,00,44,00,46,\
00,53,00,24,00,00,00,00,00
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
73,00,72,00,76,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Lmannounce"=dword:00000000
"Size"=dword:00000001
"Guid"=hex:0a,11,b0,7e,8f,67,35,4c,88,11,ed,94,77,94,c0,86
"AdjustedNullSessionPipes"=dword:00000001
"IRPStackSize"=dword:00000015

Any help would be wonderful!


----------

